# Best Car Wrapping Company?



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm thinking of getting one of my cars wrapped but theres so many companys that offer this service i dont know where to take it and not all of them do proper jobs......I want to take it to a place that do a professional job, a place that has very good reputation.
Anyone know or had any work done from a wrapping company could you please let me know?

I remember reading a thread about some guy that had his nissan gtr wrapped in white and the copany done a shocking job....If i remember right it was someone from here that re wrapped the car and they done an amazing job.

I'd prefer to go somewhere in london but at the same time i can travel outside london as long as the job gets done properly

Anyone know anything about prestige wrap company?

Any help/info would be appreciate it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember that thread and it was PW PRO that re wrapped the car and did an amazing job.
They are not Supporter's on here but You can pribably Google them.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I follow these guys.....

http://www.totally-dynamic.co.uk/go/colour-change


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheers guys 
I did look at totally-dynamic site, i'll give them a call to see how much they charge and if they can do the colour i'm thinking


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If its london go to Totally dynamic in North London. They do my customers cars and are superb. They wrap Kenwoods cars for them amongst other prestige clients.
I wouldnt even consider anyone else if its south not north.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

PW Pro are the best in the business I can assure you. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

CarPro.UK said:


> PW Pro are the best in the business I can assure you. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


I have heard that too and they are based in Mansfield Nottinghamshire


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

I've dealt with Yiannimize before, really pro service and top quality work, could be worth a look. Based north london


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

give RT Performance a call, there in london 

http://www.rt-performance.com/

i'll be getting my car done once i get the funds ready for it


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Totally dynamic cumbernauld done the front wrap on on navara and all ou work vans too

Cracking service


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd take it to PW Pro too. 

Take a look at their videos on YouTube


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

PW Pro - They're very local to me and I've heard that the have a decent rep. No personal experience though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Where abouts in london are you based mate?


----------

